# Schnelle Hilfe für die Liebste



## FredWire (20. Juli 2011)

Entschuldigt bitte, wenn ich mich hier mal erkundige, aber meine Süße hat ein Problem und ist leider nicht Internetfähig.
Thema:
Sie muß bis heut abend entscheiden ob sie ein '92 Stumpi Pro erwirbt.
Größe 16,5 " bei 170 m Körpergröße.
Sie möchte das Rad wahnsinnig gern haben, hat aber große Angst, das es ihr zu klein ist.(fährt sonst 18")
Ich bin der Meihnung mit hoher Stütze ists ok.
Könnt ihr uns bitte helfen? Hatten noch kein 16".
Ganz lieben Dank im voraus
Manne


----------



## scylla (20. Juli 2011)

oberrohrlänge vergleichen!

kann sie das bike denn beim verkäufer abholen? oder ein "fernkauf"?
wenn abholung, soll sie einfach einen meterstab mitnehmen und die horizontale oberrohrlänge ausmessen. dann mit den bisherigen bikes vergleichen. ansonsten den verkäufer bitten, auszumessen.
ich würde sagen, bis 2cm zu "kurz" kann man noch mit einem längeren vorbau ausgleichen, sofern es kein bike für sehr technisches gelände sein soll (was ich aber bei dem baujahr kaum vermute?).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FredWire (20. Juli 2011)

Hallo Scylla,
danke erstmal!
Ganz blöderweise ists ein Fernkauf, dh Transfer findet zwischen Hamburg und Berlin statt.
Wir wissen, Sattelrohr, und damit Schwinge und Oberrohr sind 3 cm kürzer.
Da sie aber im Stand bei den 18zehnern noch 5-8 cm Luft bis zum Schritt hat und nach hinten(schaltwerk) über eine halbe Fußlänge müßte es doch passen?
Gruß
Manne


----------



## FredWire (20. Juli 2011)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> da du ja selbst ein altes stumpi hast, müsstest du deine frage besser beantworten können.
> steuerrohrlänge und oberrohrlänge im verhältnis zu sitzrohr. mit klemmkonusvorbau hat man ja auch nicht so viel optionen, den lenker höher zu bekommen.
> ein extrem langer vorbau ist an so einem bike doch eh pflicht.
> 
> meine frau hatte mit 168 bislang immer 16".


Hallo cxfahrer,
ebenfalls Danke,
mein 88ziger hat eine völlig andere Geo als das 92 Pro mit abfallendem Oberrohr.
Ich habe meine Meihnung, aber die Süße möchte sicher sein und braucht Erfahrungswerte von Frauen.
Gruß
Manne


----------



## lucie (21. Juli 2011)

FredWire schrieb:


> Hallo cxfahrer,
> ebenfalls Danke,
> mein 88ziger hat eine völlig andere Geo als das 92 Pro mit abfallendem Oberrohr.
> Ich habe meine Meihnung, aber die Süße möchte sicher sein und braucht Erfahrungswerte von Frauen.
> ...



Ich glaube aber kaum, dass es viele Frauen gibt, die ein 92er Stumpi durch die Gegend bewegen, und damit dürften Erfahrungswerte eher spärlich vorhanden sein. Ich hatte mal ein 93er Kona Cindercone in 16 zoll (Geodaten sollten vielleicht der Zeit entsprechend ähnlich dem Stumpi gewesen sein). Bei 168cm Körpergröße und SL von 80cm hatte ich einen recht langen Vorbau verbaut und ich mußte es mit einer ziemlich großen Sattelüberhöhung fahren. Bequem ist anders (aus heutiger Sicht). 
Wenn sie sicher sein will, kommt ihr wohl nicht an der direkten Abholung vorbei.


----------

